# اللهجة السورية : زَتّ بيزتّ زَتّ



## clevermizo

أردت أن أسأل عن هذه الكلمة التي وجدتها في قاموسي لللهجة السورية. الكلمة هي "زتّ/بيزتّ" ومعناها يدبو لي أن يكون التخلص من الشيء والقاموس يعطي المثال التالي:


شايفــلك لازم نـزتّ  سيّارتنا عن قريب

بالإضافة إلى ذلك، وجدت أمثلة كالتالي في الإنترنت. يدبو أن الكمة بإمكانها أن تشير إلى أشياء أو إلى أشخاص أيضا:


وانا رايي انو لازم تزت ورا ضهرك

وأيضا وجدت هذا المثال:


مرة كنت كتير صغير يعني 14 او 15 سنه كنت بدي ازت حالي من الشباك

ويبدو أن معناها هنا هو رمى/يرمي شيئا أو شخصا. (معظم النتائج في الإنترنت لديها هذا المعنى.)

بحثت عن الكلمة في المعاجم كـ"زت" أو "ذت" أو "زث" إلخ ولكني لم أنجح في العثر عليها بمعنى متمثل. فقط وجدت كلمة "زتّ" بمعنى تزيين العروس ليلة الزفاف.

هل يعرف أحد منكم ما هو أصل هذه الكلمة؟

شكرا.


----------



## L.2

قد تكون من الفرنسية jeter تنطق جت


----------



## rayloom

لم أجد لها أصلا في المعاجم العربية. قد تكون حكاية (محاكاة) صوتية. أو قد تكون كما قيل مأخوذة من لغة أخرى.


----------



## Amer jamal

هذه كلمة مأخوذة كما قال الأخ l.2 

من الفرنسية.. 

ولكن مع الزمن .. تَغيّر لفظها و أصبحت تلفظ بـ زِتْ .. 

و هي بمعنى  .. إرمي .. 

مثال : .. 

زتلي القلم  .. 
أي 
إرمي لي القلم 

_ _ _ _  _

تحياتي لكم


----------

